# Joycetech cubis coil???



## Spongebob (21/8/16)

Anyone else finding the cubis coils for the AIO really crappy???  I keep burning coils everytime i refill my AIO??? I refill, close and let it stand for a good half hour before i vape it, and voila buy the 3rd drag i can taste the burning and smell it too   minus one coil, grrr  and this happens time and again.....  

I really think the AIO is a good device, just think they could have done a better job with the coils? Flavour is muted and they burn very easily???  btw, I'm referring to the 0.6 ohm stock coils. 

Anyone have any ideas or any luck with different coils in the AIO??? I would really like to use it more, but every time this happens it puts me off it again???   



Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (21/8/16)

Do you prime the coils?


----------



## Spongebob (21/8/16)

Yes i prime them before first use? This only happens every time i refill? Should i prime it on EVERY refill??  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (21/8/16)

Maybe this trick could work: https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/ego-aio-trick-to-avoid-dry-burnt-hits.754527/


----------



## GrantRez420 (21/8/16)

Same problem I was experiencing with the AIO before giving up on it.

What worked for me was as soon as u get a hint of burn taste, loosen the top enough to break the seal and you will see a few air bubbles come from the bottom of the coil. Once those bubbles are removed you will be able to vape for another hour or so... I didn't always wait for the burnt taste but just got into the habit of opening and closing the device every now and then to release the air..

Frustrating as all hell but it works

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

